
Carlo, is this the future of Electron? - matiro
https://medium.com/@r3zaxd1/carlo-is-this-what-electron-users-wanted-a9cbdc4f0615
======
the_hoser
Uses less disk space, but uses more RAM. Not really solving any of the
problems I had with Electron.

